# Anyone wanna go to Univeral Studios with me?



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

We are going on a family vacation sept 22nd thru 30th and my wife and 3 kids said they would never go there,to scared and I want to go so I figured I'd see if anyone wants to meet up for 1 evening and have a blast,they have the new Carnival of Carnage and 7 other haunted houses,I have always wanted to visit their and dont really want to go myself.

hope to hear from someone,

Paco


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

come on,someone has to want to go with me,I am a easy person to get to know,I just dont want to go from a resort in disney on a cab by myself to univeral studios.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well paco if you find someone tell them to go here-----> www.mstravelplus.com


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I will Pyro,
I am staying in a disney resort,no car and wondered if a cab would take me there.

Paco


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Crazy,
Having been in and around the Los Angeles area,a cab ride from Diseyland to Universal Studios would be BIG bucks.Check out the Metrorail system in Los Angeles Area.There is a train link from Anahiem to Union Station in Downtown Los Angeles.There the subway system goes to Universal.Take a look at www.metrolinktrains.com and www.metro.net.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Disneyland and U.S. is about a 6 hour drive for me....oh crap..I have to work. Need MORE NOTICE!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

When I was at a resort in Florida, the resort had shuttle busses that went to Disney, Ask your resort about the rates (pretty cheap) and times. Let them know when you want to go. they want to keep their patrons happy and my just schedule an "extra" bus for you.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

we are in a disney resort in orlando,so going to universal studios is going to cost me an arm and a leg?

might change my mind then.

Paco


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I thought your were going to California....


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

nahhh the Orlando resort but I really want to go with someone to halloween horror nights.


Paco


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Crazy2ScareU said:


> we are in a disney resort in orlando,so going to universal studios is going to cost me an arm and a leg?
> 
> might change my mind then.
> 
> Paco


I was in a Disney resort and had a shuttle for dirt cheap. I also got a shuttle to Tampa for Busch Gardens, right from the resort. That was like 15 US and it was a bus ride from the resort so no worries. You should really contact them and find out.


----------

